# Completely Clean Out Phone?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Is there a way for me to clean out my entire phone, basically start from scratch by having no files on my sd card?


----------



## dirtyfingers (Jun 7, 2011)

Sure, just put it in a computer and format the card. Or from phone first unmoumt SD card then erase SD card.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

dirtyfingers said:


> Sure, just put it in a computer and format the card. Or from phone first unmoumt SD card then erase SD card.


Yea I figured I could do that I just didnt want to mess up anything on the phone, wasn't sure if that would screw anything up or not..thanks though!


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Settings > Privacy > Factory data reset

It will be like first boot ever all over again; without wiping your sdcard

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> Settings > Privacy > Factory data reset
> 
> It will be like first boot ever all over again; without wiping your sdcard
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


yea well I do that everytime I flash a rom, so thats taken care of...I tried erasing the contents on sd card and it didnt even do anything, all my photos and files are still there??


----------

